# Othello hates the leash!!!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

leashes are coercives and some dogs seem to see it that way from the start. does he hate the leash even if you just put it on and don't hold the other end? if he follows you anyway, maybe put a short (4 foot?) lightweight leash on him and let him drag it around while following you. just don't leave him alone with it on; too easy to get tangled in it.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Fabulous Name*

texaspoodlelover;

Othello is an awesome name! 

Put Desdemona out in front of your puppy, and Othello will follow! :desire:

On a more serious note---I am certain that many PF folks will share some helpful advice! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

patk said:


> leashes are coercives and some dogs seem to see it that way from the start. does he hate the leash even if you just put it on and don't hold the other end? if he follows you anyway, maybe put a short (4 foot?) lightweight leash on him and let him drag it around while following you. just don't leave him alone with it on; too easy to get tangled in it.


No he hates in my hand


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Another way to look at it is that you have a praise-driven puppy that follows you at heel off leash. That's my goal for my adult dog! I think you are building an even better foundation, the centripetal attraction factor. Your dog is watching you for cues without a tug. Bravo!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would learn how to reward with food, games, toys and praise - why struggle with only the one fun thing to offer? It doesn't mean offering food forever: the emphasis is on reward, and you can either lure the pup with a treat the first few times to show him what you want, or wait patiently until he moves by himself and then throw a party. 

I first teach my pups to walk closely with fun games, tiny treats dropped in front of their noses, anything that makes being with me better than anything else around. That means that when I add a leash I can keep it loose, so that half the time they are barely aware that it is there (a light weight clip helps). They also know the cue for walking with me, and know it means Good Things For Puppies. A few good treats quickly gets them moving, and the game then becomes keeping a loose leash! Pretty soon it is a habit, and just needs an occasional gentle reminder and a word of praise.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You might try a different collar and/or leash. We learned early on that Beau hates retractable leashes, for example; he turns around and bites the nylon leader like crazy. Destroyed a couple of them before I got wise and switched to a light 6' plain leather leash. He has no problem with the leather leash. Weird, but I figure it's best to choose your battles.


----------



## Princess-Lani (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you attach the lead to collar or harness? I find the harness works better for me but I still occasionally have the same issue as you. Lani will just plonk herself down and refuse to move. I don't tug on her because that hasn't really helped in the past I just wait her out. I stand still look back at her and say 'whenever you are ready, I can stand here all day' she gets up as soon as I say this. After a few steps she stops again... I tried treats at one point but I didn't want to have to feed her to make her walk forever so now we just wait and it works. Everytime she stops less and less because she knows I won't pick her up and carry her to the park and her game has gotten boring. 
The problem I have now is that when she is confident with the route and the traffic is non threatening she bites the lead. She like to hold it as she walks and when she is really excited she will turn around to face me and walk backwards dragging me. She particularly likes to do this when I take her to the office and she has 100 + people looking at us!


----------

